# Reisepartner für kamtschatka gesucht



## pescador1965 (13. Januar 2006)

Hallo suche Leute die Nach Kamtschatka ,Russland reisen möchten.
Ich selber bin juli und august dort.
Kamtschatka hat 25% der wildlachs population der welt.
Das land ist unerforscht!!und zeit weniger jahre zum dem ausser welt zugänglich auch die russen könnten dort nicht einreisen,..da militär gebiet war...eine fläche sowie frankreich mit 300000 einwohner...fantastische flüssen und fischen!!!Aber es gibt viele möglichkeiten auf eigene faust dort super zu angeln.Hat die beste salmoniden fischerei der welt!!
Alaska für 40 jahren..und billige!!!
Ich suche Leute die vor ort Trekking zu abgelegene flüssen machen möchten...und Salmoniden Alle Arten zu fischen...
Das ist machbar und billige!!
Ich bin keine reiseveranstalter!!!
LG!!
Fernando


----------



## Karstein (17. Januar 2006)

*AW: Reisepartner für kamtschatka gesucht*

Hi Fernando,

bist Du schon öfters in Kamtchatka gewesen? Kennst Du dort die Ansprechpartner und Gegebenheiten?

Mir schwebt die Gegend schon seit Jahren vor, aber für eine solche Tour braucht´s etwas mehr als einen dicken Geldbeutel und einen vollgepackten Rucksack.

Gib mal bitte nähere Infos zu dem Trip, wie Du ihn planst. Könnte was werden.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## hipo0961 (7. März 2006)

*AW: Reisepartner für kamtschatka gesucht*

Hallo Fernando,
auch ich habe mich entchlossen dieses Jahr nach Kamtschatka zu fahren.
Könntest Du mir mehr Info über deine beforstehende Reise zukommen lassen?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen

Gruß Roland


----------



## Jens2001 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Reisepartner für kamtschatka gesucht*

Hallo,

was mit einer Idee begann hat inzwischen Gestalt angenommen,
ich möchte es Euch nicht vorenthalten.......
in 3 Wochen geht es los......
aber seht selbst.......

http://www.flyfishingteam.com

LG Jens


----------



## Fischerforum (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Reisepartner für kamtschatka gesucht*

Hallo nähere Infos über den Trip wären ned schlecht! Hört sich wirklich verlockend und faszinierend an! Vielleicht kannst noch ein bischen mehr online stellen genaues datum, Routen usw.!!

mfg


----------



## Jens2001 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Reisepartner für kamtschatka gesucht*

Hallo Fischerforum.....

na habe ich doch......
schau mal hier... http://www.flyfishingteam.com/touren.htm
oder hier.... http://www.flyfishingteam.com/opala_tour.htm
oder hier.... http://www.flyfishingteam.com/pymta_tour.htm
vor allem hier.... http://www.flyfishingteam.com/zhupanova_tour.htm
und hier.... http://www.flyfishingteam.com/bystraja_tour.htm

die Touren findet ihr aber auch unter dem Button Adventure\Touren\....
wir werden 2 Monate in Kamtschatka sein und fliegen am 13. Juli

LG Jens


----------



## Jörg2 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Reisepartner für kamtschatka gesucht*

Hallo Jens,

unglaubliche Tour! Das ist wirklich noch Abenteuerurlaub. Ist zwar nichts für mich, aber ich drück euch die Daumen, dass ihr den Zeitplan einhalten und von schönen Erlebnissen berichten könnt.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Stephan Bonefish (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Reisepartner für kamtschatka gesucht*

Wow...das nenn ich eine Tour! 
Ich bin auch schon stundenlang mit den Russischen Militärkarten am Boden gelegen, und hab Routen geplant...aber mein damaliger Russischprofessor hat gemeint, das so ein Unternehmen doch ziemlich riskant sei...nun gut, ich war damals 18, und das war 1993...
Ich wünsche Euch alles Gute, viel Glück, Petri Heil, gutes Einvernehmen untereinander, keine gesundheitlichen Probleme!
LG
Stephan


----------



## Jens2001 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Reisepartner für kamtschatka gesucht*

Danke Stephan,

für Deine netten Wünsche....

werden wir gebrauchen können!

LG Jens


----------

